
Gmail's Smart Compose Is Ready to Write Your Emails for You - kbyatnal
https://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykarcz/2018/05/08/smart-compose-in-the-new-gmail-is-ready-to-write-your-emails-for-you/#3eb66f774c2e
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17022695](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17022695)

Does this kill EasyMail (YC W18) ??

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16577650)

